# Show your favourite straps for your 1963 re-issue



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Since the Seagull 1963 re-issue is one of the most loved and talked about watches on this forum and almost everyone changes the olive NATO stap for something else and I thinking of buying a new brown strap for it. I was thinking why don't we all post some pics of this watch with our favourite straps on for all to see! These are mine:


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine just lives on a black bund.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I picked up a Hirsch Liberty in gold brown, thinking it'd be perfect. It's okay on the watch, but doesn't pop the way I'd hoped, and for those with <7" wrists, it's way too long. I suppose that's a long way around of asking whether anyone's found any quality short straps! I should add: the lugs are surprisingly narrow, and when you put a tapered strap on it, the band is quite small by today's standards--only 16mm at the buckle.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks nice. Do you have any other, brighter pics to share? I'd love to get a clean look at that combo.



om-4 said:


> Mine just lives on a black bund.
> 
> View attachment 1406006


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## murasaki (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a canvas strap I made for mine. I'm in the process of making a vintage brown leather strap as well


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ric


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Fleurus Chameau with gold(coloured) clasp


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's mine on that hirsch liberty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> Fleurus Chameau with gold(coloured) clasp


That one would probably also fit and look amazing on the WUS ST5s (at least on the red and blue model)...

I might have to try this... 

Regards from Shanghai

Romain


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Is that a Real Croc strap or a "faux croc" Pakz?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

fliegerchrono said:


> Is that a Real Croc strap or a "faux croc" Pakz?


Real crocodile (not alligator). Looks great in the flesh and will probably only look better as it gets old!


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

I really like it Pakz! Was thinking about putting my 1963 on it, but I know have a ST5 project watch in blue underway wich Comes with a brown crocolook strap. It will be better if I keep the 1963 on NATO's to have a little choice


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn, this is weird... My post presenting my 1963 on its croc strap has vanished :-s

And it's not the first time I have a post that disappears... And I can't think of any reason for a moderator to remove it or anything... :think:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Damn, this is weird... My post presenting my 1963 on its croc strap has vanished :-s
> 
> And it's not the first time I have a post that disappears... And I can't think of any reason for a moderator to remove it or anything... :think:


Post it up again and we'll see if there are any obvious rule violations in it (usually guns, knives, etc.). I would have thought that a moderator would tell you why it's being taken down if that's the case though.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Navy blue nylon one piece








Vintage blue and red nylon one piece


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Post it up again and we'll see if there are any obvious rule violations in it (usually guns, knives, etc.). I would have thought that a moderator would tell you why it's being taken down if that's the case though.


You're right... there indeed was a knife in the pic... not quite clearly visible, and the same pic has "survived" previously, but yeah now that you mention it, it's in violation of the rules...

Well, then, blade-less version so that the strap can still be seen, but not as well as in the other one...


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

murasaki said:


> Here's a canvas strap I made for mine. I'm in the process of making a vintage brown leather strap as well


awesome strap


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

nowadays


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Navy blue nylon one piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was getting ready to say that the 63 doesn't look like a Nato type of watch Imho.... Until I saw it on the red/blue Nato. Nevermind. It's such a beauty!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, william! I didn't think so either until I saw that particular band and what a great colour match it was. 
A fun look for summer Hopefully there will be another along soon ;-)


----------



## murasaki (Aug 20, 2010)

I just put together this leather strap and I'm absolutely loving it. It really darkens up the watch and gives it much more character.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Newbear (Feb 15, 2014)

I like this brown Hirsch Forest strap:

http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/col.../hirsch-forest-calf-leather-watch-strap-brown

The reddish brown suits the big second hand and the gold markers. The contrast stitching picks up on the dial colour.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried the version with the leather Morellato strap from Watchunique, is this strap any good? Any other pictures? I'm trying to make up my mind between this one or the nato....










Seagull 1963 Leather - Seagull 1963 Original


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Found 22mm leather strap in a Fossil watch shop. Brown, textured, with two steel pins reminiscent of some aviator straps. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Newbear (Feb 15, 2014)

I would definitely prefer the 1963 on leather strap. I have just put mine on a Hirsch Forest. On the green Nato I hardly wore but now I have worn nothing else for three days (unusual for me).


----------



## redcow (Dec 14, 2011)

Many of you have seen this pic before but I couldn't resist being the only metal band, in this case a 1960s vintage "beads-of-rice".


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thought it worth reviving this thread if there is interest, as it was off to a great start!

I saw this Rios at Panatime that is similar to the Hirsch Forest that was mentioned earlier. It also has the negative of a 16mm buckle, meaning it is slender and doesn't fit the original 18mm buckle.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ric


Ric, that looks great! Mind sharing the make/model?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hwa said:


> I picked up a Hirsch Liberty in gold brown, thinking it'd be perfect. It's okay on the watch, but doesn't pop the way I'd hoped, and for those with <7" wrists, it's way too long. I suppose that's a long way around of asking whether anyone's found any quality short straps! I should add: the lugs are surprisingly narrow, and when you put a tapered strap on it, the band is quite small by today's standards--only 16mm at the buckle.





hwa said:


> Here's mine on that hirsch liberty


HWA, did you ever come up with one you are happy with?

I'm in the same boat: most companies sell 120/80mm straps, which are pushing comfortable length for me as well. One thing I like about Hirsch is that they have clearly marked "medium" (110/70mm) straps that are a better fit to my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to have one 1963 next week, it brings with a mesh strap (imo, it looks horrible), then I'm going to take some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to have one 1963 next week, it brings with a mesh strap (imo, it looks horrible), then I'm going to take some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried to capture the texture of this strap from Micah at Vintager.
It truly is the one of the nicest leather straps I have found. Looks good on the '63 too.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking strap! Costs almost as much as the watch though!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

hanshananigan said:


> Great looking strap! Costs almost as much as the watch though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good point.
It is a bit silly.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

William said:


> Good point.
> It is a bit silly.


I don't know...it looks great, it's your money, enjoy! And thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

William said:


> Tried to capture the texture of this strap from Micah at Vintager.
> It truly is the one of the nicest leather straps I have found. Looks good on the '63 too.


where did you find it ?? the better imo


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Frechenelli said:


> where did you find it ?? the better imo


It is a Corojo from Vintager Straps.
I really don't mind an expensive strap on this watch as it really looks like an expensive vintage watch.
PM me if you want more info.

Bill


----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

Mine is on a black perlon today:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Came across a $20 Hadley Roma MS906 today. Didn't have much time to check it out so picked it up. The contrast stitching was complimentary, not too bright white, and the 18mm buckle fit the signed buckle of the HK1963. I think the 18mm buckle, and thus the wider band, looks more masculine than the more common 16mm. I like the look.

However, the quality of stitching was no bueno. The watch band is going back. I already had a different HR on the way as well, so we'll see how that looks. I may be heading toward Hirsch...


----------



## d4nimal (Apr 28, 2014)

My new 1963 on a Horween cordovan color #8 from Shkira Goods.


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Trying brown leather strap on my black 1963


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Came across a $20 Hadley Roma MS906 today. Didn't have much time to check it out so picked it up. The contrast stitching was complimentary, not too bright white, and the 18mm buckle fit the signed buckle of the HK1963. I think the 18mm buckle, and thus the wider band, looks more masculine than the more common 16mm. I like the look.
> 
> However, the quality of stitching was no bueno. The watch band is going back. I already had a different HR on the way as well, so we'll see how that looks. I may be heading toward Hirsch...


Do you have a pic with this brown strap? Which hirsch you will try? Hirsch liberty tapers and with 18 to 16 it will not look the same. Ones I liked and bought were only in size L and also tapers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piston1047 (Feb 17, 2014)

Red and blue band to highlight the hands.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

gak said:


> Do you have a pic with this brown strap? Which hirsch you will try? Hirsch liberty tapers and with 18 to 16 it will not look the same. Ones I liked and bought were only in size L and also tapers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I never put it on.

Thanks for the note about the Liberty. Saw a couple others that might work, and I'll post when I get something. Time is tight...


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope_pane (Feb 2, 2016)

Tried a new NATO recently.. still waiting to buy a nice dark brown leather that will fit my wrist.


----------



## tychay (Feb 18, 2016)

Seagull 1963 38mm on a Hirsch Rivetta in golden brown



















Only major issue is I accidentally reversed the band and the fit is too tight for me to undo it.


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

Honey Brown with blue stitches strap from Martu.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Went through several strap until I found the right colour (for me), such a nice looking watch one of my favourites.


----------



## bolin999 (Nov 7, 2010)

nice watch!


----------



## swash (Feb 13, 2013)

great combo, where is this one from?



fastfras said:


> Went through several strap until I found the right colour (for me), such a nice looking watch one of my favourites.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

swash said:


> great combo, where is this one from?


The strap or the watch? Watch is from hked, but then you probably already know that.. the strap was sourced from ebay, jewelryoutlet2005, total cost under 20.00 bucks Canadian delivered.


----------



## tychay (Feb 18, 2016)

Reminds me of my previous strap (and where I vultured the deployant from) except mine had a contrast stitching (from iStrap).










Does yours feel like leather, because mine is so waterproofed I swear it's plastic.


----------



## swash (Feb 13, 2013)

fastfras said:


> The strap or the watch? Watch is from hked, but then you probably already know that.. the strap was sourced from ebay, jewelryoutlet2005, total cost under 20.00 bucks Canadian delivered.


yes, the strap! thanks fastfras


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

tychay said:


> Reminds me of my previous strap (and where I vultured the deployant from) except mine had a contrast stitching (from iStrap).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! No, pretty sure it's leather but since it's new is kinda stiff. I do like the white stitching on your strap and have that vintage look on several other straps.

Great pic by the way.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

I loved the nato it came installed with, then amphibia leather strap worked very well and now this flieger strap almost works too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

On a Russian Bund for a bit more wrist presence.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Decided on Hadley Roma MS906. I liked the contrast stitching and texture and color. Importantly, the buckle width is 18mm so the HKed buckle fits. The stitching could be more even but for $20 that's what you get.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Picked one up last week and took it off the brown leather strap. It came with a black alligator grained leather strap and IMHO that works much better. Makes it look like a 1960's business man's chrono.

SG1963-2 by Russ, on Flickr

I also played around with some NATOs and wore the multicolor one on Friday. The striped and black NATOs would work, too.

I'm going to get a black rally strap. I think it would look nice on that as well.

SG1963-9 by Russ, on Flickr

SG1963-8 by Russ, on Flickr

SG1963-7 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great strap for that watch !


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Black non-leather sail cloth with red stitching.









There's nothing red on my watch, but I hoped it would complement the gold furniture.


----------

